# Mitre-Saw Stations - Any quick photies please



## Benchwayze (3 Jan 2012)

Hi folks.

I am now the owner of a SCMS, and it needs a semi-permanent place. (By 'semi-permanent' I mean a stand or bench on lockable castors.)

I am not one for detailed plans, and in any case all saws are not equal, where dimensions are concerned. 

So I would appreciate any quick photos of your Mitre saw stand, and any close ups of 'clever' mods. Hoping to peruse them to format (pinch) a few ideas. 

Obliged folks and Thanks in anticipation.

John


----------



## theartfulbodger (3 Jan 2012)

Here's one I'm (still) planning on building

http://www.sketchupwoodplans.com/free-p ... saw-stand/

I'll keep an eye on this topic for any other ideas :idea:


----------



## Waka (4 Jan 2012)

Benchwayze":3i0i34e0 said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I am now the owner of a SCMS, and it needs a semi-permanent place. (By 'semi-permanent' I mean a stand or bench on lockable castors.)
> 
> ...



Give me a mo and I'll go and take some pic's of the one I made and still use 4 years ago.


----------



## Waka (4 Jan 2012)

Below are some Pic's of my SCMS station, I guess it was built about 4 years ago when I got the Festool Kapex.

In the first pic you can see that the side wings are down, normally I just leave these up. They are made so that they are flush with the saw bed.




Wings in position, they are only held in place with hinges and the underneath supports. I have had 10 foot planks on the saw and it takes it nicely.




In the cupboard I have the dust extraction unit, this is a must with a SCMS. Not sure what make you have but I definitely recommend that you have some dust extraction attached to the saw.
As one would expect with Festool the dust extraction from the Kapex is very good, I'd say about 95% efficient.

You will also notice that mine is mobile, as is most of my machines. I find that the mobility gives you the easy option of changing the shop around.

I could have opted for Festools purpose built stand and wings, but didn't feel that this was as robust as mine, and as I don't need the added advantage of transporting it to site, which the purpose built one is designed for, and not wanting to spend £500 on the stand I declines.

Hope this is of help


----------



## Mike.C (4 Jan 2012)

I have only just recently included this http://www.sketchupwoodplans.com/free-p...saw-stand/

in "Leave You Free Down Loadable Woodworking Books Here Posted: Sun Oct 02, 2011 4:26 pm thread"

If any of you guys come up with any free plans or books please post them in the above thread.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jan 2012)

Hi Folks, 

Thanks for the ideas and pics. 
I am going to need an ‘all-in-one’ cabinet with the saw more or less permanently in place. I will have room for a four foot wide cabinet, divided into three and on lockable castors. Storage beneath for other power tools.

The cabinet has to be against a wall, and owing to my narrow shop it can’t be any deeper than 2 feet. Fortunately the saw stows in the 45 degree position, so when not in use it will be close up against the wall and as well out of the way as possible. When I need to use it, I shall have to pull it out from the wall so there's room for the sliding bars. Anything too much over seven or eight feet will have to be cut down on trestles out side, using a circular saw, but I have that covered! I can also use the space either side of the saw for my morticer and drill stand, which will stow beneath. That’s about it really. All I have to ensure is an accurate fence, and a spot-on level surface to match the height of the metal table. 

Thanks again folks. Pics when done. (Starting this job as soon as the timber merchant opens for business again!) (hammer) 
Regards 
John


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jan 2012)

I have a good pdf file showing how to make a mitre station from "Fine Woodworking.com".
Don't know how to post it on here though.

I am happy to email it as an attachment if anyone wants it.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jan 2012)

Another good link for you is http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/reso ... hp?cat=480 where there are more free plans.

Jolly nice of them!


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Jan 2012)

I found one PDF at Finewoodworking.com, and if I recall it was a free download.

It will open up in your browser window, and all you need do is save it to your default folder. It will save as a PDF. 
HTH
John. 

Edit... Here's another more basic arrangement 

http://www.australianwoodsmith.com.au/p ... wTable.pdf


----------

